# Local Potash for liquid soap



## wisoaper1 (Mar 6, 2013)

I wanted to make some liquid soap this weekend which leaves no time for mail order. Has anyone ever purchased caustiv potash ( potassium hydroxide) Locally say menards or other hardware stores, ?

I found potash at some gardending stores but is this the same thing?


----------



## songwind (Mar 6, 2013)

I think you'd have to check the label. Lots of potassium compounds get lumped under "potash," from Potassium Nitrate to even potassium alum.


----------

